# anybody here ever have anything like this ...?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I dig this little camper trailer...I wonder how how well they work...? That set up would br awesome for fishing trips down on the coast.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Gosh, that brings back memories.

My folks used to sell mobil home and travel trailers in the '60's and '70's. We had a tent unit back in '69 ... and it was used! All it had in it was space for sleeping. The tent was canvas and unfolded into a pup-tent shape.

What you have must be the modern version.

You might find more info here:

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/25.cfm

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Little too small for me. I don't think I could even stretch out. And considering I am far from the outdoors man, I think this is more my speed.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm ridin with Todd :smt1097


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Neat and compact outfit. Be great for getting in rough places to hunt and fish. :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey todd, have you seen this one?

I wish i had the patience to host and post the rest of the pics. 5 large screen tvs, 3(?) full size beds, not camper beds, beds. Tile and mrable or corian style sink in the bath, leather chairs and couches. oh yeah, the car slides in, lifts up, and is carried by the rv.
I shoula bought one of these instead of my house. Oh wait, i still couldn't lol


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I like those. That would be great for my area.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Cool stuff*



Wandering Man said:


> What you have must be the modern version.
> 
> You might find more info here:
> 
> ...


 no, I don't have one but I think it would be great to get a closer look @ one. And Thanks for the RV site tip WM !

Don't get me wrong, I love Todds beautiful 1st class RV, but:

1. I'm not a rich man,, it would probably cost about $400-$500 bucks just to fill the fuel tanks on that baby.
2. With a rig set up like the jeep & camper you can get a like farther up in the back county, that RV ain't strayin' too far off the pavement.
But your right, it sure is sweet.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> that RV ain't strayin' too far off the pavement.
> But your right, it sure is sweet.


Exactly! My idea of camping in the great outdoors and roughing it would be parking the mobile home in a Wal Mart parking lot. :smt082

Of, why can't I hit the PowerBall?


----------



## longbow (Mar 1, 2008)

Lowdrift said:


> I dig this little camper trailer...I wonder how how well they work...? That set up would br awesome for fishing trips down on the coast.
> 
> [image]


That would be so nice to camp in. I'd rather go hunting then fishing, but nevermind that.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Exactly! My idea of camping in the great outdoors and roughing it would be parking the mobile home in a Wal Mart parking lot. :smt082
> 
> Of, why can't I hit the PowerBall?


I figured you for the guy that sets up his tent IN Wal Mart, right next to the in-store McDonalds and down the aisle from the cold beer.

:smt033

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*WM brings the funny ...*



Wandering Man said:


> I figured you for the guy that sets up his tent IN Wal Mart, right next to the in-store McDonalds and down the aisle from the cold beer.
> 
> :smt033
> 
> WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I figured you for the guy that sets up his tent IN Wal Mart, right next to the in-store McDonalds and down the aisle from the cold beer.
> 
> :smt033
> 
> WM


Not my Wally World. We have a Subway and the beer selection sucks; no Sam Adams!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


>


You .... zip it! :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> You .... zip it! :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


whaaaaooooooooo ....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> whaaaaooooooooo ....


Crane technique ..... impossible to stop!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> Crane technique ..... impossible to stop!
> 
> :anim_lol:
> 
> rayer:


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> I dig this little camper trailer...I wonder how how well they work...? That set up would br awesome for fishing trips down on the coast.


haven't seen one like that but i do like those little trailers that look like a teardrop.... just enough room and NOT A TENT............


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

Todd said:


> Crane technique ..... impossible to stop!


wrong again grasshopper...... does NOT make you bullets proof!! i love the indiana jones scene where the dude comes out of the crowd swingin a big sword at indy an he just pulls his handgun an shoots his a$$!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JJB said:


> wrong again grasshopper...... does NOT make you bullets proof!! i love the indiana jones scene where the dude comes out of the crowd swingin a big sword at indy an he just pulls his handgun an shoots his a$$!!


i read that that part was adlib by Ford and was not part of the script but they licked it so kept it.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> they licked it so kept it.


 how ya doin' ..??? :smt047


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> how ya doin' ..??? :smt047


Gotta love Tony's typo's. :smt033


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> i read that that part was adlib by Ford and was not part of the script but they licked it so kept it.


Yup. Ford was very sick, like flu sick, and he didn't feel up to the big fight scene that was planned so he tried that and Spielberg loved it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> i read that that part was adlib by Ford and was not part of the script but they licked it so kept it.


Um, Tony?

WAKE UP
or at least get your mind fully here instead o wherever it was. Supper time?
:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good golly I forget to edit myself again!


----------

